# Looking for Rats - Central Illinois



## SilentMonkey91 (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been trying to locate a reputable rat breeder in Central Illinois(Bloomington-Normal area), but it looks like most breeders are up in Chicago, which I'd like to avoid if possible. I'm looking for two rats, preferably male. Anybody know any good breeders in the area?


----------

